# Cpt code for oral meds



## Racheal (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking for a CPT administration code for administering meds orally in office eg: oral decadron given in office


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 3, 2014)

There is no code for this and it cannot be charged.  If anything it is part of the E&M.  If the patient came in to only receive this med then the question becomes.. Why?


----------



## carmen.tellez.cpc@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2016)

*CPT code for oral meds*

Is anyone familiar with coding injectible J1100 Dexamethasone Sodium Phosphate, 1 Mg orally? Yes, orally.  We have a provider that administers this PO as it's lower dose for patient to take.  Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 16, 2016)

My understanding is you can't use an injectable code unless its actually injected. 

You may want to look at J8540 - Dexamethasone, oral, 0.25 mg


----------

